# OA VAP 110.04 Oxalic Acid Vaporizer 110VAC



## Biermann

Below are some YouTube links for my vaporizers

Introduction to my Vaporizers: https://youtu.be/aM9luTitbqk

Setting https://youtu.be/hXdNaba48WI

Treating Varroa from Front Entrance https://youtu.be/plnY3xASNto

Treating Varroa from the Rear of a Hive https://youtu.be/blEyJC0nIKw


----------



## Biermann

Hello All,

I made a mistake and ordered white silicon cups while I had a larger order of red Mocap caps on the way. 

So, to make the switch and not have the red cups laying around for a long time (they are good, but I have to drill everyone open to 3/4"), I will switch to two white cups with your order and *add* two red cups *for free!!!* as long as my supplies last.









So, you get now four cups (plugs) while paying for two.

Don't wait, my supplies of red Mocap's are not limitless.

Cheers, JoergK.


----------



## Beut Idaho

I bought one of these units and it is great. Too cold here to do actual treatments but I ran some water through it as suggested to test and to do a test run on cleaning. I also did a couple of trial runs with oxalic acid, just blowing it outside in the yard. The unit is well built, works great, and seems very sturdy. Very professionally done with the equipment and service.


----------



## Biermann

Hello All,

I finally found a good measuring spoon that holds 2 (leveled) or 3 gram (if heaped). Sales from today will include one measuring spoon per unit.

JoergK.


----------



## Biermann

Hello All,

*Four Units left to sell!*

Sales & responses have been great, but I am running out of supplies. 

No further shipments after the four are gone *until August*!

I may also have to increase prices, supply availability and prices have increased sometimes exponentially and I need to re-evaluate all this, the Covit-19 mess has arrived for us too.

So, hang tight and send me your inquiry so you can get on my buyers list and I will correspond with you once I am back, ready for shipments.

All the best, bee happy and habee harvest.

JoergK.


----------



## treehousehoney

looks very nice


----------



## Biermann

*All available units are now sold.*

*Covit-19 has arrived in the vaporizer production!*

No, I did not contract the virus, but getting some supplies seems to be more difficult and expensive.

PID controller are somewhat hard to get in sizable numbers and everyone is asking more money. 

1. New housings arrived.
2. New PID controllers are ordered
3. New band heaters are ordered
3. Rubber handles are hard to find (I guess everyone is now buying bicycles?)
4. My welder is busy getting my harvesting equipment ready and making other equipment.

*So: no new units until August and I have to increase my price to CAD198.00 or USD145.00, shipping stays at $25 CAD or USD*

Any questions, please ask!

Cheers, JoergK.

I will take orders now, but payment when I have the units ready!


----------



## Biermann

Hello All,

Just a quick update. I have all supplies in to build units again, hardest was to get PID controllers for a decent price. My welder is going on holidays, but I will push him to build a good number of frames so I can wire & test them to go out.

It is harvest time and I am a farmer, too, so my days are long and full of work.

Bee Arthur has made a nice video clip about mites & treatment here https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=99ZtlqTVenk&feature=youtu.be view from around 13:54 to 22:25 for my vaporizer.

Some notes: I believe the bee experts are clear that mites can't build immunity against OA. What can happen with OA is that under-treatment, bad vaporization, too high vapor losses etc. will reduce the effectiveness (and efficacy) or net product going to the bees. OA does not kill the mites directly, but (we don't know for sure) through eating their legs off or what ever. Keep that in mind.

Mites can build immunity - resistance against all and any man made miticides! 

*Important note:* be careful with the hot plug, use a screwdriver or hive tool to get the used plug of the bowl, set it up-site-down on the hive cover and hold the edge of the plug against the hive lid while slowly twisting the bowl of the lid.

Set the next to-be-used plug (lid, Stopper or what ever you like to call it) on the cover of the next hive, lightly push the up-side-down bowl on when the 400°F are reached. Keep the unit set this way and insert it in to your hive, *then* turn the unit up-side-up and start treatment!


*Please don't post to this thread, post here: * https://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?359055-OA-VAP-110-04-Oxalic-Acid-Vaporizer/page3 

*Thanks, * JoergK.


----------



## Biermann

Hello,

I am building units steady again and it seems most users are very happy with our construction.

We noticed some problems with the MyPin TA4-RNR and it seems after testing one returned unit from Texas that the PID cycles on & off when in use, starting as it has been disconnected. Let me know if you experience this. I either send you a new PID controller that I have tested or tell you how to remedy this. The PID can be easily removed from its plastic housing with a 3/16 -1/4" flat screw driver and a new unit can be set-in. The housing of the PID has small contacts inside, the actual PID slights on to them and I have seen some cases with the contact 'springs' not making a good contact. Bending thus slightly may help. So can dielectric grease. I now pull them all out, test and lubricate them.

I also will test the Ink Bird ITC-106RH, I have read good reviews of them and will see. Lets face it, all thus units are made in China and whoever tells you that they are USA is probably wrong.

I now use 15' high grade connecting cables.

The heat retention and re-heat cycle of our 1 1/4" 'K' type *welded* copper with the fitting 300 watt heat element from PPE in the USofA seems to work best and the white plugs hold easy 3 to 4 gram of OA.

Give me your feed-back under https://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?359055-OA-VAP-110-04-Oxalic-Acid-Vaporizer/page4

Cheers, JoergK.


----------



## SeaCucumber

Those welds are very good.


----------



## Biermann

Hello,

I am still busy building my standard version with the low vapor tube.

One new prototype to introduce. This unit is to treat from the top, through the inspection hole:













































All units are now available with Mypin TA4 RNR, SSR or with Inkbird ITC-106RH as long as the TA4$ last, after only with Inkbird PID.

JoergK.


----------



## Biermann

New price starting from 1-1-2021 for Canadian customers is CAD205.00 + CAD25.00 for shipping, CAD5.00 for extra cups (plugs), for US customers it is USD165.00 + USD25.00 for shipping and USD5.00 for extra cups (plugs).

Please send a PM if you like to order.

More info and links further up.

*Don't post to this thread, please!!!*

JoergK.


----------



## Biermann

I build them all the time, now being on version 110.05. Contact me at [email protected]

*TOMA *would you mind erasing your threat #14 above, please.


----------



## Biermann

Hello interested buyers,

*My price is now CAD250.00 and USD200.00, shipping stays at $25 CAD or USD, pricing is running away on me.*

Any questions, please ask!

Cheers, JoergK.

I will take orders now, but payment when I have the units ready!


----------



## Biermann

Hello All, I am getting into the the predicament as johno, what started as a hobby being fun turned in to a business with lots of headaches. So, I decided to only build the unit from late August to late March.

I have about 20 left to sell and then it is late summer/fall for new production.

Cheers, JoergK.


----------



## PHSINV

Do you still have units?


----------



## Biermann

No, sorry, I will start in fall again.


----------



## Biermann

Hello All,

*Please* use [email protected] from now to contact me. 

I hope to be back with units in late August/September.

Cheers, JoergK.


----------



## Biermann

Hello,

Thank you for all the interest and purchases. I have been busy since late August to cover the back-lock of orders.

I will still build and ship next week, but don't take new orders anymore until November!!!

Sorry for the inconvenience if you need a unit, but I have to look after some family issues in November.

Bee happy, JoergK.


----------



## Biermann

Hello interested buyers,

My price is still CAD250.00 and USD200.00, shipping stays at $25 CAD or USD, pricing is running away on me.

Beat the spring rush, I have sullies and can ship. Updates as needed. Email me at: joerg(at)klempnauer.com

Any questions, please ask!

Cheers, JoergK.


----------



## Biermann

Please note:

*I will be away from mid March to mid April and can't ship during this time!*

Order early if you would like to get your unit in time.


----------



## Biermann

*Price stayed at CAD250 & USD200 but shipping is now $30 CAD or USD.*


----------

